# Experiences with shop built router lifts



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am going to make a table saw mounted router table. I purchased a router motor off of eBay and will need a router lift to complete the table. The most in-expensive commercial router lift is about $190 which is way above my budget. Si I started to look into shop built router lifts, in particular how the sliding rails are made. I have found the following types:

V groove and notch from ShopNotes router lift
Groove and taper from Matthias Wandel
Plywood in a slot from John Heisz
Drawer slides from Stumpy Nubs

What I am looking for is long term experiences from people who have built one of these router lifts and your impressions of them.


----------

